# BIG SLOT CAR Show IN PARSIPPANY, NJ TOMORROW!!!!



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Come on down to Pete Serraon's NJ Slot Car Show is this Sunday, May 17, 2009 at the 
Parsippany P.A.L. building on Baldwin Rd, just off of RT 46 at the light where the Burger King is. Doors open at 9 am, show goes to 2pm. 
I'll be there with all my cars parts, and other stuff, including most of the latest Hot Wheels, and a good chunk of my Drag, Muscle car and NASCAR model car kit collection - MPC, Monogram, Revell. I'm also selling my Johnny Lightning TJet Batmobiles - gold chrome, silver chrome, pearl black, blue, and black. Anybody who has visited my tables can tell you I have the best tables there - so much stuff to see and go through - never know what you'll find! Come by and see me and say Hi - always glad to see guys from the lists and discussion boards.
Thanks!

Gene Hedden


----------

